# squatty's training log



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi guys. I'v been a member for a couple of weeks now and thought I'd start up a journal. Your comments and advice would be great.

I'm 46 years old, height 5ft 8 and weigh 86kg. Last time I had my bf checked it was down from 21 to 16.

I've been training since 1999 (although arsed about with some weights at home before then) but it's been since April 2005 that I've taken my diet seriously and recently have begun thinking about competing.

I train 6 days a week (Sundays off). Weekdays at 9am for up to 75 mins and on Saturday early afternoon for about an hour. At the moment I'm concentrating on bulking, so not doing much cardio.

Weekly Workout:

Monday: Back, Calves & Abs

Tuesday: Quads and triceps

Wednesday: Chest & Abs & 30 mins cardio

Thursday: Hams & biceps

Friday: Back, Calves & Abs

Saturday: Shoulders

I'm currently doing back and calves twice a week as they are my two weakest bodyparts

Diet:

Trying to manage between 4000 and 4500 clas a day. Diet pretty much the same every day,although not a chore. Two cheat meals a week; a cake on the way to work on Saturday and a takeaway for dinner on Sunday.

Typical Day:

Meal One (6.45am) Bucket of oats

Meal Two (8.45am) Protein Shake & 3 bananas

Meal Three (10.30) Tuna, Jacket Pot, brocolli & cabbage

Meal Four (12.00) Protein Shake

Meal Five (2.00) Chicken breast Rice & Salad

Meal Six (4.00) Jar of baby food or protein bar

Meal Seven (6.00) Chicken (or steakor liver), Jacket pot, Caulli, sprouts

Meal Eight (9.00) Jar of baby food

Meal Nine (10.30) Protein shake

Don't find the diet boring but sometimes struggle with the quantity

Have done two cycles in past year:

September 2005 for 9 weeks 350 of both test and trenbol

February 2006 for 8 weeks 350 of winnie

My trainer suggesting a cycle of tren only at 500 for 6 weeks starting in a couple of weeks.

Life's quite stressful. I have a son with autisum who is fantastic and demanding. I work as a therapist which is rewarding but can be draining.

Training keeps me sane!

Can't think of anything else to add as background. Have I missed anything out. Look forward to your feedback

Will post todays shoulder workout later


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good idea to go straight into a journal keep adding to it when you think its worth it like a weight change or routine change etc..

Yep doing weights helps me to keep focus in life etc!

Hmm baby food? Taste nice? Always wanted to try well seeing as I cant remember the taste of it!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

The only ones I can get down me are the chicken and veg and beef and veg. All the fish ones have me heaving just opening the top; they smell like grandma's pants.

A mate reckons he's seen a jar of prunes and corn!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well put a peg on your nose and close your eyes and just eat it!!!

You know if you got some shavings off a potato and an onion and sliced and diced them and covered your nose and ate them you could not tell the difference!!

Smell is the key to taste so no smell = no taste!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

As a teenager, I was sent to Sister Hilda's Preparatory School for Reforming Delinquents and one of the punishments handed out for not eating your greens was to be locked in the laundry room with a peg strapped to your nose and be forced to lick matron's girdle.

I have no intention of ever fixing a peg to my nose again. There must be a less traumatising way of eating a jar of tuna and spinach baby food


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hahaha funniest sh1t ever!!

Hold your nose then


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i used to try eating tuna with robinsons fruit juice to take away the taste - it didnt work!!

now i cant drink robinsons fruit juice without tasting tuna!!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Got Mrs Squatty to take a couple of photos. Bit on the dark side but comments appreciated

http://i5.tinypic.com/148kw2q.jp9

http://i5.tinypic.com/148lx0k.jpg


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

'No photos are available

Sorry, [email protected]. has not enabled any public albums in their account. '


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Any advice here guys. I followed the instructions on Yahoo photos and made the photo file "public". Am I missing something?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

goto tinypic.com and post them up there


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Nick; that worked.

Update on workout.

Wont be able to get to the gym on wednesday so did quads and back together this afternoon. Despite the boiling heat, I managed 15 chins in the first set (normally get to 12) and got out 12 reps with 30kg on dumbell rows (previous best was 12 at 27.5)

I normally train 1st thing in the morning and MOnday afternoon seems to attract a less intense trainer. I waited ages for the lat pulldown whilst two women discussed how difficult it was to park at Waitrose this morning. Towels draped over the machine, they were oblivious to me, even though I asked them twice how much longer they's be.

Thank god, tomorrow is an early start. Only a handful of people at that time and we usually grunt our hellos and go about the business


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

The f**king microwave at work has blown up. I went to a local cafe for my post workout meal and was charged £8.75 for tuna, jacket and salad (2 bits of cucumber and some lettuce). Don't have a plan b,except organise a whip round with my colleagues to buy a new one. They don't really get my committment to my diet, so my plea will probably fall on stony ground.

I'm pretty suprised that 6 weeks since last cycle, I havent lost any size I gained and my strength continues to improve. Good leg workout today; broke through a block I've had for a couple of weeks with squats and did a final set of 8 reps with 10kg more than I've squatted before on the bar.

Trod on a condom in the shower! Hope I don't get clap in my toes


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

REview of the week:

Good news:

1. Managed 10 reps of 35kg on final set of incline dumbell press. (best to date being 6)

2. Lower back problem seems to have cleared up; no pain during barbell rows (was using slightly lower weight than usual)

3. Steady progress in all the tricep exercises. Felt confident enough doing close grip press with higher weight not to get mate to spot me

4. Tackled the chatting women about hogging the equipment. They took it fine and my balls are still intact. Following day, one of them asked my advice about her back workout

Bad news:

1. Form wobbles doing cable curls. Do I persevere or try something else for biceps?

2. Fell off the diet Thursday. Easier to get fish and chips after the England game than cook something

Some photos taken after today's workout:

http://i6.tinypic.com/14niet5.jpg

http://i5.tinypic.com/14nivxi/jpg


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Keeping this journal is a great motivator. Before doing back and triceps today, I read back through last week's notes and was determined to sort out my form with close grip press. Must have been ultra focused cos by the final set I had 5kg more on the bar than ever before and form felt good.

Also, now my lower back problem has eased, I was less inhibited doing barbell rows and was back to the weight I was shifting last mid cycle.

Pissed off with myself over the diet yesterday, considering I'd blown my cheat meals for the week. My son got me a Terrys chocolate orange for father's day. HE wanted me to watch Mrs Doubtfire with him and I realised I'd finished off the whole f**cking lot (even before Robin Williams became a woman). Much stricter today


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Keep going with your journal, looks like your making nice progress.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had an interesting workout today. For the past three months I've split legs into quads on Tuesday (with biceps) and hams on Thursday (with triceps). Today I thought I'd shake things up by doing the whole leg workout on the same day. Boy, did it burn. When I've read about people throwing up during a leg workout, I've been secretly envious. Today, I came very close. The breakfast oats and the 9 o'clock chicken came periously close to putting in a reappearance. One heck of a painful hour but it felt ace afterwards.

Tonight I bumped into an old work colleague from about 5 years ago. He gave me the third degree about why I train. I'm used to this and prempt the obvious and say "it's because of huge vanity and an ego the size of a bus" (which of course is partly true). He became a lot less interested when I went on to talk about how it gives me focus,is the best way I know of dealing with stress and day to day anger etc etc. I may have been paranoid but there seemed something slightly mocking in his tone. A couple of years back I might have mashed him but today just resulted in a slight shrug of my shoulders. His passion is kite flying.I can't imagine he would think kite flying carries the same need to probe about psychological motivation as bodybuilding.

Anyway psychobabble over.How do other members respond when people ask them why they train

Answers on a postcard to Paranoid Chicken Chucker Upper, Squattyland


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

This week's review:

I've got some abs! The last time I saw them, Shaking Stevens was top of the hit parade. Months of endless crunches is paying off. Boring as f**k but needs to be done.

No slips on the diet this week, although the microwave at work is still buggered so it's been chicken, cold rice and salad every lunchtime.

Best workout of the week was Thursday's back session. Good to be doing barbell rows again and by next week should be back to same weight I was lifting before the injury.

Hasn't been a worst workout,although struggling to get 10 dips out. Tried them at the start of the tricep workout but didn't make much difference. Any suggestions?

Might have to delay the next cycle; delay in getting the tbol. Don't want to be still on it when I go on holiday; feels a waster as I won't be training or sticking too closely to the diet. Frustrating though, having to wait to late August. Still as the wise Jimmy Cricket once said "Rome wasn't built in a day"


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Chest & biceps today. I still feel my upper pecs need a lot of work but am a bit stuck. I got one of the trainers to check out my form a couple of weeks ago and he said it was fine; I keep the weight under control and never lock out but I never get any burn. I know its easy to let the delts do some of the work but he said that wasn't happening either. The lack of repsonse from my body to this is driving me bonkers. Certainly get a great pump with flats, declines and flyes.

Two questions:

1) is there an optimal angle to set the bench at. Can it be that I've got it too high or too low.

2) I tend to use dumbbells (can handle more weight than with the bar). Should I vary this more

Good news but sad news .... my favourite t shirt (from France in 1992) no longer fits. I don't want to say au-revoir to it (sentimental c**t) but I hope not to fit into it again.

This weeks baby food recipe: Mango & grape in a spearmint puree. Yum yum gimme some!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats on the abs, and congrats moreso on the favourite T being too small ! great feeling isn't it.

whats all this baby food malarky !! I know that a lot of BBers favour baby food but I'm not entirely sure why? full of sugars and not significant protein, is it just for a tasty treat or something?

Keep it up !

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I did a review with my trainer today, setting down the goals and basic programme outline for the next year. It's been a year now since I sorted my form out, took my diet seriously and did my first cycle. Since August 2005 I've added 5.5kg in weight and brought my bodyfat down from 24 to 15.

Everything will kick off in September. I find it hard to get to the gym as often during the school holidays as my son can be handful for my wife on her own,so I just need to keep things ticking over for the next few weeks.

(I've obviously got to go to work as well)

Then, from September to end of January 2007, it's time for some serious bulking; hopefully adding another 6-7kg. We need to flesh this out more but I need to up my cal intake to 4500-5000 daily and perhaps do a big cycle (test e, sust and tren) in the autumn. We also started to put the training programme together which will be a lot more even now that my back and calves have caught up the rest of my muscle groups. However,my trainer still advocates shaking the programme up every three weeks, which makes a lot of sense.

I've still got the drive to compete.I took on board what some members said in one of my other threads and it seems that this time of the year is the best time to compete in terms of the number of shows taking place and the likelihood of not nailing the conditioning first time. By doing the bulking programme for five months, I still give myself a minimum of 25 weeks to cut, possibly longer.

I feel dead excited and full of determination. Just lately my workouts have been full of controlled agression which works best for me.

I will add more detail to this skeleton plan over the next few weeks but initial thoughts would be great to hear


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Your motivation is inspiring, you seem to have the long run game planned in your head which is really great.

Be careful with jumping into hardcore cycles especially if your son and family commitments need attention, but everything sounds great !

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Nick. It was a concern of mine before my first cycle; i.e. whether I would be compromising my family commitments but my fears didn't really pan out. My fuse got shorter as I got into the cycle but I do a lot of visualisation in my work so learned to channel it into my workouts.

The other thing is that my training is the only thing I have that doesn't require me looking after others (which happens both at home and at work) and I know that if I neglect my training I start to resent the other demands on my time. So, training is extremely useful to me in getting balance in my life.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

It's been a funny old week. I felt seriously motivated after the review and action plan on Monday and had a storming leg session on Tuesday.This carried on until yesterday when I hit a wall. I was doing chest and started with incline dumbbell press- no sweat.Then on to flat barbell press and once again broke a pb. All of a sudden doing declines, things went pear shaped; I couldn't get above 5 reps on the 2nd set, whereas I'd normally be doing 10. It just went downhill from there and by the end I felt like I'd been hit by a truck

Spoke to my coach, who suggested that between now and my holiday, I need to bring things right down before the big push in September. He also mentioned "at your age...." which is hard to hear

I'm sure he's right but this is such a head f**k. After a couple of months of astonishing progression I fight to accept that I need a breather.

And to soften the blow, I left the gym and instead of my usual tuna, jacket and veg, I had a fry up, followed by a huge wedge of strawberry cheesecake. Felt like s**t an hour later.

What a difference 5 days make .... winge, winge,bollocks, c**ts, caulliflower!

Will try and come back to the journal later with a less self pitying head on


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

What a difference two days make. Feel a bit of a wuzz for posting Saturday's dramatic entry. When I read it back, I sound about 10!

Met up with coach today and we've put the programme together for the rest of the summer. This is it:

Week One:

Monday: Legs & Triceps & Abs

Tuesday: Chest & Biceps

Wednesday: Back & Shoulders & Abs

Thursday: Legs & Triceps

Friday: Chest & Biceps & Abs

Week Two:

Monday: Chest & Shoulders & Abs

Tuesday: Back & Triceps

Wednesday: Legs & Biceps & Abs

Thursday: Chest & Shoulders

Friday: Back & Triceps & Abs

Week Three:

MOnday: Back & Biceps & Abs

Tuesday: Legs & Shoulders

Wednesday: Chest & Triceps & Abs

Thursday: Back & Biceps

Friday: Legs & Shoulders & Abs

Cardio three times a week for 30mins (Tues, Thurs & Sat)

Today was the first day of week one and all my old enthusiasm was back. For a few months I've split legs over two days, so it was tough doing them all in the one session but the burn felt good. The changing rooms are up 7 flights of stairs and I went down after showering and realised I'd left my key upstairs. I often do this on leg days but never any other days. The climb adds that final little pump.

Also, before the big bulk, we're going for calorie reduction (on the theory of shocking the body now and then again when the bulk starts) and its been far harder than I thought. I struggled for ages to handle 4000 cals per day but going down to 2500 the last two days and I feel starving all the time. I found myself standing outside a fish restaurant today, sniffing longingly.

Anyway, I'd appreciate comments on the new programme, particularly if anyone sees any drawbacks in it. Thanks guys


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Back with a vengeance the last few days; god knows what got into my head last weekend.

Started the new programme this week and the main thing to hit me, in more ways than one was that the leg session came round sooner than it did on last programme. So, I did them Monday and then again this morning.No obvious change yet but the tank felt fuller this morning.

Chest yesterday was good. I can now get out 10 reps with the 35kg dumbbell doing inclines.The next weight up at the gym is 40kg so next week I'm gonna go for a 2 or 3 rep set just to get the feel of the heavier weight.

The reduction in calories is a b*ggar;I'm okay until the evening then I start to crave any old crap really. Have managed to resist so far. If I want to turn heads on the beaches of Devon next month.....

Started running the short course of trenbol yesterday. Touch wood, I haven't yet experienced any of the needle horror stories that I read about on other posts.

Only doing a short back session tomorrow as my wife has bullied me into mending the fence and repointing the patio. She's even written it in my diary, in case I forget! God knows how you repoint a patio though


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

It's been an interesting week. I've felt unbelievably strong all week,which I know is not the main purpose with the tbol but its been so noticable. The rest day on Wednesday was also good for me.

Did chest this morning and tried out the 40kg dumbbells after doing the normal sets and managed three reps. Then did my normal 4 sets of flat bench and then tried a 5th with an extra 10kg on the bar and managed two reps. There was nobody else around because I think with a spotter I might have done a couple more.

The diet is obviously working - some biggish veins are starting to pop up, mainly on my arms but also on my delts and quads. But boy oh boy, is this calorie reduction hard.I've managed to eat clean all week, even turning down a fresh cream scone on Wednesday that a colleague brought to work for her birthday.

Next week will be novel because the school holidays start and I will be getting up at 6.15 and getting to the gym by 7am. So, I'll have trained and done a couple of hours work before my lad wakes up and then the whole day is free. Sounds great but the loss of money will be a pain.

Last night I tried Nick's peanut butter concoction. I told myself not to be such a big girl and get it down, but Nick, if you read this, it was foul. I'll try it again tonight with the coconut. Then again I might treat myself with a bounty instead


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent log so far, i like that your well expressed and make sense in everything you say.

Glad to see you've sorted out your head and your back on form and trying hard ! Personally I couldn't do gym at 7am... blimey . Hardcore stuff.

What is trenbol? Do you mean Trenbolone?

Nice lifts, btw.

'even turning down a fresh cream scone on Wednesday that a colleague brought to work for her birthday. ' - GOOD MAN !!

"Last night I tried Nick's peanut butter concoction. I told myself not to be such a big girl and get it down, but Nick, if you read this, it was foul. I'll try it again tonight with the coconut. Then again I might treat myself with a bounty instead"

haha, just made me laugh. Come on buddy, chug it down !! No seriously though, no harm in having some ground cashews (which are almost tasteless) in there for some good EFAS, or the coconut instead. Not sure i'd agree with a bounty though !!

Does your son know your on the gear by the way? Just interested.

Nick


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Total weight: 100 grams

Almond butter, plain, without salt added

Calories: 633

Total Fat in grams: 59.1

Saturated Fat in grams: 5.602

Polyunsaturated Fat in grams: 12.402

Monounsaturated Fat in grams: 38.374

Cholesterol in mg: 0

Carbohydrate in grams: 21.22

Fiber in grams: 3.7

Protein in grams: 15.08

Sodium in mg: 11

Compared to peanut butter..

Total weight: 100 grams

Peanut butter, smooth style, without salt

Calories: 593

Total Fat in grams: 51.03

Saturated Fat in grams: 10.344

Polyunsaturated Fat in grams: 13.788

Monounsaturated Fat in grams: 24.276

Cholesterol in mg: 0

Carbohydrate in grams: 19.28

Fiber in grams: 5.9

Protein in grams: 25.21

Sodium in mg: 17

There are more calories in the Almond butter but the fats are better. Although, there's more protein in the peanut butter.

Still, it might be a good substitute if you don't like the taste of peanuts.

I also used to use reduced fat condensed milk.

By the way, good log.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good find there chalk i might check it out


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay guys, I give up .... I'll try and stick with the peanut butter. Chalk - where do you find this stuff? Please don't tell me it's all in your head, you're a f**king encyclopedia mate. And within 5 minutes of me posting. Phenomenal man!

Nick. I haven't told my son. Not out of feeling bad about the gear or anything like that; he just simply wouldn't understand the concept. When I train at home, he's only marginally interested.In fact he gets a bit pissed off because my weights are in the same room as the computer,which he can spend ages on.

I'm taking him to the gym next week to do a circuits class so that should be interesting.I went to the school disco last week and it was terrifying experience. Ten huge teenagers dancing to Billie Jean was like being in one of those Spanish side streets when they let the bulls out. God knows what he'll be like at Circuits.

I've been quite open about my gear use with friends and whatever their response has been (some ok, some extremely judgemental) I have been comfortable with the decisions I've made. So, stick that in your pipe .....haha (how do you do those smiley faces things)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats fair i suppose.

"Ten huge teenagers dancing to Billie Jean was like being in one of those Spanish side streets when they let the bulls out. God knows what he'll be like at Circuits. " made me chuckle

To do emoticons I just combine : with ),P,( or $ , to make    :$

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ohh, looks like musclechat doesn't support the last one. oh dear.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

The last what? Have you had one too many peanut coladas 







:lol: ' alt='default_laugh.png' alt=':lol:'> '>


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol. the last smiley. :$:$:$:$:$:$:$:$


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Some men climb perilous mountains. Some men sail torrid seas. Some men set off to explore new galaxies. Some men even go shopping with their wives on Saturday.

Well, I can top all those. This afternoon, I downed in one (well three actually)..... one of Nick's peanut butter cocktails!

Words like "awesome", "phenomenonal", "what the f**k was that" don't even begin to do it justice.One things for sure; your taste buds won't know whats hit them

Any side effects. Well, three hours later,my toenails are extremely itchy and I can't stop singing Pet Shop Boys songs (That may not sound odd but on Saturday afternoons I normally sing Billy Bragg songs. Sunday being more mellow,I do Bob Dylan.Or M People).Oh, and I've not been able tomove out of the chair since.

Nick. If you read this, you have assumed god like status. We've got family coming round tomorrow and I'm very tempted to serve it as a punch


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> Some men climb perilous mountains. Some men sail torrid seas. Some men set off to explore new galaxies. Some men even go shopping with their wives on Saturday.
> 
> Well, I can top all those. This afternoon, I downed in one (well three actually)..... one of Nick's peanut butter cocktails!
> 
> ...


hahah you just got me in tears laughing, you joker...

:lol: :lol: :lol:

keep it going !!



Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Today was the first day of the early start regime. Got up at 6am and was at the gym by 6.35. Did chest and added another 5kg to the bar (thats 15kg in a week). Managed 7 reps with the extra 10 from last week and got 4 reps with the extra 15. Feel phenomenonly strong right now. Even though I felt pushed for time, I still managed 16 sets for chest and 10 sets for triceps;it was very intense with very little rest between sets.

Went to the cafe for tuna, jacket and salad at 7.35 and into work by 8. Home by 11.30 and had another meal then. Not sure if this meal schedule is the best way but needs must at the moment.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Rest day today. I persuaded a client to do an early start, so that took my mind off not training. I'm finding this shift hard, although I do see the benefits.

Did back and delts yesterday. First time in ages that I've done them both in the same workout. Went okay but considering the progress I've been making with everything else lately, I can see that I'm still holding back a bit to protect my lower back. Probably all in my head as I haven't had any twinges or pain there for ages.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a little adventure today. Both my Saturday clients are on holiday so I had a free morning.A mate has been asking me for ages to do a workout with him, so I did.He belongs to one of those big corporate gyms (I don't think I'm meant to mention names on the forum). What a dreadful place. It was very shiny, immacuately presented but had no character at all. My gym has problems with damp, little ventilation but giant f**k you dumbbells and a great crowd - not all builders but people committed to their training. This other place had no soul at all and it affected my workout; I found it hard to get all the pistons firing.

Halfway through the great calorie reduction and I'm flagging. Still managing to eat clean but am starving most of the time. Still, it bodes well for the big bulk next month (revised the daily calorie goal to between 6500 and 7000).

Reminded of the hard work ahead yesterday. I've been pleased about how more vascular I've been looking lately - then I bump into a guy I train with sometimes. He's a natty and doing a competition tomorrow and had these massive veins popping out everywhere. The changes he's brought about just in the last month have been phenomenonal. Reminded me I've got a long way to go before my first competition


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Just been reading back my journal and cringed a bit. Although, doing it has been very useful to me, I can see that is has limited interest for others and is a little anal.

Gonna take a break from posting it and just "get on with the job in hand"

Thanks for all your input so far - it's meant a lot


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, that didn't last long! Realised keeping this journal is too useful to me.

Odd thing this morning. Talked with my trainer about doing the competition and I mentioned what someone said on my introduction thread about finding someone in the gym who competes and pick his brains. At the time, I didn't think there was anyone. Anyway,my trainer informs me one lad did the BNBF show last Sunday and another guy is doing the Gravesend show this week. As well as them,there is me and two other blokes getting ready to compete next year. Five of us in a relatively small gym. So, we're going to get together to compare notes etc and it should be really useful.

The reduced calorie diet is doing my f**king head in and I've got four more weeks to go. In desperation I went to the biscuit tin today (it was empty - my wife has hidden them). This is going to be,by far, the biggest test for me in contest prep. I've only done three weeks so far and I'm going bonkers. If I follow Extreme's advice (and my gut tells me he's right), I could be doing this for 26 weeks next year.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Off on holiday tomorrow so no training for a week. Although last year I found myself doing dips on the caravan steps and two dining stools can easily be adapted for some lat raises or curls. Wouldn't recommend doing chins from the caravan door though; you could bring the whole thing crashing down. So, it will be a week of cardio - swimming and walking up and down the cliff to the beach.

Three more weeks of the 2500 calorie diet when I get back and then the start of the big push.

Big thanks to everyone who've helped me in the couple of months since I joined the forum.It means a lot


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds good squatty, keep it up. Going anywhere nice for holies?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Only Devon.My lad woke us up at 6 this morning to announce he'd done his packing.It consisted of 2 pairs of trunks, 2 t shirts,his Coronation Street dvd, a Madonna cd and my electric razor! If only my wife would travel so light - we've had to hire a trailer


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a really good break and back and raring to go. I've got my NABBA membership forms today. The contest on the cards is likely to be next May.

Diet has been appalling for the last week (Whoppers, fish and chips and lashings of strawberry cheesecake) but didn't feel too bad as I've been very strict since Christmas (save the odd slippage)

It's funny how you don't see yourself like others see you. A couple of times on holiday I found people staring at me. Eventually,one bloke asked me where I train and left saying "you're one big f**cker". Good for my ego but I hadn't really seen myself that way.

An emergency tip if you are unable to squat using the normal equipment. Take a sixteen stone teenager and find an area of the pool that's not too deep (but not too shallow either) and squat with him on your quads. As a stop gap, it works a treat


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Getting a bit hacked off with these 6.30 starts. I'm up and raring to go but something keeps getting in the way.Twice in the week before I went on holiday, the guy who opens up the gym arrived without his keys. One time I waited and had to leave for work without training; the second time I ended up doing 25 minutes. Today, there was a power cut, so they kept the place shut. Got three more weeks of this before I can get back to normal times. To make up for the disappointment I brought three cds that I can't afford. So, it'll have to be squats and biceps at home today


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Exciting stuff, getting the NABBA forms through n all. Cheese cake... hmmmmmmmm

Sounds like a pain in the arse that the gym isn't opening/staying open properly, at least you have weight-facilities at home though, i'd be stuck with just 2 15kg dumbells at home if mine shut!

good log, keep it goin,

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Todays a complete write off training wise. My son didn't actually sleep last night. He went to bed and got up about midnight and put a video on. The next thing I knew he woke me up at 3.30 asking for breakfast and has been full of beans since.

I had to cancel my clients at work as my wife finds him difficult to manage on her own when he's so lively.

I might be able to do a shoulder and bicep workout at home this afternoon whilst he's watching Countdown. Frustrating!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Good chest workout this morning. I read back through last year's training diary and can't believe how light my bench press was then compared to now. I've made a couple of adjustments lately to the angle of the incline and I can definately notice the improvement

The gym was strangley cramped today. Lots of new kit has been delivered but not assembled yet- I kept tripping over things. Some of the new equipment looks hot though - can't wait to try it out next week.

I don't know if its a coincidence but in the last three days since I've added peanut butter as my last meal, I've been sh**ting for England. I had to interrupt a session with a client this morning to empty my bowels.

Update of the road sweepers adventures - "Hey mate. Guess what I just picked up by the park. Do you want one". It was a boxful of Sharon Osbourne's autobiography!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol the road sweeper.

Peanut butter or milk i think will maybe upset the stomach if you're not used to large quantities of it, try cold turkey-ing one of them for 1 day to experiment i reckon..


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> Lol the road sweeper.
> 
> Peanut butter or milk i think will maybe upset the stomach if you're not used to large quantities of it, try cold turkey-ing one of them for 1 day to experiment i reckon..


Thanks mate. I often have milk with my oats and with my protein shake, so it's probably the peanut butter. I'll do cold turkey - what do you reckon I should substitute it with (Please don't say more cottage cheese)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

haha 

some seeds/raw nuts? but maybe not blended..

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> haha
> 
> some seeds/raw nuts? but maybe not blended..
> 
> Nick


Sorry mate;I'm being really thick. What do you mean "not blended". Do you actually put seeds and raw nuts in the blender or do you mean blended with something else.

As I'm typing I feel totally ignorant. Nuts, for me, were something that sat on the sideboard for weeks after Christmas. Never really eaten a nut until the last few months


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i meant, maybe they aren't suitable to be stuck in the blender with my horrific peanut-butter shake if you decide to change the peanut butter around for seeds/nuts...

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I heard some good news today - nothing to do with bodybuilding though.

Ever since I was a kid, I've had a thing about lidos and outside swimming pools. There was an unheated pool at the end of my road and I went trhough so many rites of passage there.

During the 80s and 90s, they closed down like wildfire and now there are only a handful in the country. Anyway, I just read a report in our local paper that the local one is reopening next summer. They want to use the whole site as an olympic training venue and have decided to keep the lido.

Sorry if this sounds crazy, but I want to celebrate tonight. Not just as a nostalgia trip but because I think lidos can play a big part in the health and fitness in the future.

So please, all raise your glasses of peanut colada and toast the future regeneration of the lido


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had to do another home workout today - cant remember the last time I did shoulders at the gym. I've been trying to do lat raises differently (following a suggestion from one of the trainers at the gym). I'm not sure what it's called but it goes like this:

Set One:

15 side raises (Pause for 5 secs), 15 front raises (Pause for 5) 15 rear raises

Rest for 45 secs and grab heavier dumbbells

Set Two

12 side raises (pause for 5 secs) etc etc

Rest for 45 secs and take heavier dumbbells

Set Three

10 side raises etc etc.

It's a killer and by set three I'm struggling - have only once managed to complete full rep range.

Does anyone else do lat raises this way and am I doing them right


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Been feeling very negative since training and not sure what triggered it. Keep hearing that internal voice saying crap like "Who do you think you are kidding? You can't make a go of this competiting stuff. Give it all up and do something else with your life".... endless b**locks.

I had a really good legs session this morning and the poundages for squats keeps going up and up.

Then spoke to my best friend who suggested I try to combine the two things I do: bodybuilding and counselling. I do lots of visualisation with people in their counselling and she reckons I should use those skills to help people with their training. It all sounded very good but that's when the negativity started to hit.

Did some meditation about her suggestion this afternoon and thought I could use imagery to help people with their blocks in their training and perhaps use it for people who have a block about starting training. But, don't feel very enthused.

Anyway, gonna have a bath and do some more meditation about what my block is at the moment


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> Been feeling very negative since training and not sure what triggered it.


Come on buddy, keep it going. We all know you have what it takes 

*kicks up bum*


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

get your arse into gear squatty man! we all think we s**t at times!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Met up with coach this morning. I started much in the same mood as yesterdat - "Have I been lying to myself, don't know if I can do this, bla bla bla, sob, winge, hand wringing, bla bla bla"

This was his response (tatooed in my brain):

"Right, you c**t. Here's the deal. I've been contest training lads for over 20 years. I've had loads of lads with much more size than you. I've had loads of lads in better condition than you six months out. I haven't had many lads with more drive than you and I haven't had many guys more willing to learn than you. Now, f**k off, do your workout and we'll talk more sense later"

50 sweaty minutes later, I go back for part two:

"For a therapist, your head is all over the f**king place. Focus on yourself. Are you determined to get into the best condition you possibly can (Me - "er yes...I think so ...er yes... no deffo, yes. Absolutely, yes) Forget the others, if you give 200% to getting yourself into the best shape you've ever been, what more can you ask. Right,sorted - see you tomorrow and we'll sort out your inclines"

And he just walked away.

Boosted by this, I treated myself to a new protein shaker


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol, your hilarious squatty

I wish i had a trainer like that, to just tell me to shut the f**k up and get on with things....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nick.. shut the f*ck up and get on with it!

...thatll be £10 please mate!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a very mixed back session this morning. Once again, it's barbell rows that are the problem - I don't get it. I do the first set and get 10 reps out fairly easily but as soon as I try to load more weight on (and I'm talking piddling 2.5kg increments here), I start to struggle and can hardly get 6 reps out. There is no comparison between this and the rest of the back work where I've been making steady progress down the weight stack. It's got to be either form or psychological. I don't think its form because I've had that checked out. I might drop them for a couple of weeks because I might be putting too much pressure on myself to crack it. Any opinions?

Last week the gym took delivery of a load of new kit and they've been assembling it over the week - today everything was in place and pretty impressive it looks. The owner is obviously trying to turn the gym more hardcore which is great. He's now got these shiny 70kg dumbbells - quality looking mothers. Mind, I can only look and admire them at the moment - I'm still working at getting beyond 6 working reps with the 40kg ones!!

Mood has elevated since the beginning of the week. I was wondering whether it could be "post cycle blues" (I went through a similar thing after the last cycle). Is this possible or am I just a miserable tw*t


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

The cycle before last i had major problems motivating myself after pct, last cycle it went fine and i kept nearly all my gains, Don't know if it was hcg used during the cycle but i recovered far easier.

Would imagine one decent day with a couple of good lifts and you will be running around the gym thinking you are superman again.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

hopefully not dressed as fu#king superman tho..!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

wigz said:


> hopefully not dressed as fu#king superman tho..!


No mate - I leave it at home. The cape gets in the way when I squat







' alt='default_laugh.png' alt=':lol:'> '>


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> He's now got these shiny 70kg dumbbells - quality looking mothers. Mind, I can only look and admire them at the moment - I'm still working at getting beyond 6 working reps with the 40kg ones!!
> 
> Mood has elevated since the beginning of the week. I was wondering whether it could be "post cycle blues" (I went through a similar thing after the last cycle). Is this possible or am I just a miserable tw*t


70kg dumbells, sounds awesome ! 

where is it you train squatty? I think i'm gonna go to muscleworks in bethnal green tomorrow, can't wait. Hopefully the tube won't be too busy being that it is the notting hill carnival all weekend and all.

I'm sure you just had the PCT blues, i know for my little experience, PCT has made me cry each time (lol), then after a week i'm like 'Nick, your being a gay, sort yourself out' and recovery is spot on.



Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

NIck - I train at a gym called "Flex" in Uxbridge; great place and great people.

I'm dead jealous about your excursion tomorrow. I've got a couple of days off in a fortnight and I'm very tempted to go up there.

Forgot about Carnival - the tube is going to be a nightmare. Perhaps if you get there, the earlier the better.

I'm sure you're right about PCT blues. The spring is returning to my step already


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Squatty said:


> Had a very mixed back session this morning. Once again, it's barbell rows that are the problem - I don't get it. I do the first set and get 10 reps out fairly easily but as soon as I try to load more weight on (and I'm talking piddling 2.5kg increments here), I start to struggle and can hardly get 6 reps out. There is no comparison between this and the rest of the back work where I've been making steady progress down the weight stack. It's got to be either form or psychological. I don't think its form because I've had that checked out. I might drop them for a couple of weeks because I might be putting too much pressure on myself to crack it. Any opinions?


try some intensity techniques mate... keep weight to the one you can use for your last set... but the intensity techniques will basically force you to do more reps with the same weight... i.e. drop sets/rest pause... i prefer rest pause for mass building... do your 10 reps... put the weight down... get your breath back for 10-15 secs... bend down and do some more reps... you might only get 2... if you get 5 or more... put it down and rest again and then do another few reps............. with this method yor forcing the muscle to go BEYOND the point at which it has failed!!!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Good stuff Lee - how many sets do you recomend overall then or do you just keep going to you've nothing left


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Been to a different gym this morning as my one doesn't open to late on Saturday. Did a monster leg workout. There was a guy using the squat rack, so couldn't do squats - so instead I did four circuits of all their other leg equipment (and boy, did they have a lot of machines for legs). Two hours later,my legs are still shaking and when I walk up the stairs I look like a giraffe with piles. Best leg workout for weeks - I might make this a once a month treat


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

i'm currently training in a poncy gym where the dumbells have so much rubber around them it makes them hard to handle, the 50kg is the size of your average house, not that i use 50 kg dumbells. buts its 5 mins away and the nearest proper gym is betta bodies in denton and thats 20 vmins away.

Thing im going to have to start making the effort to travel tho, do you find it makes a difference the enviroment you train in?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

wigz said:


> i'm currently training in a poncy gym where the dumbells have so much rubber around them it makes them hard to handle, the 50kg is the size of your average house, not that i use 50 kg dumbells. buts its 5 mins away and the nearest proper gym is betta bodies in denton and thats 20 vmins away.
> 
> Thing im going to have to start making the effort to travel tho, do you find it makes a difference the enviroment you train in?


Oh god - yes. Although it was a great session this morning, I don't really like this gym at all. The punters look exactly the same as my gym and the staff are very friendly (if a little bit "you have a good workout, you hear"- Do you know what I mean wigz - American lines in a cockney accent)

I like my normal gym for a number of reasons:

- staff know their stuff but never intrude when you don't want them to

- good variety of kit

- the punters are generally there to train and train hard (no social chitchat)

- the place looks lived in (a bit ragged, gob marks on the mirrors that won't come off, the odd stain on the carpet).I love that stuff - it adds character

- The times I go there, I never have to hang around for benches etc to become free

- It's five minutes walk from work and a five minute bus ride from home

- It doesn't have a "juice bar"

So,long answer but I think the gym you train in has a massive effect on how you train. I bet Nick has a great workout today when he goes to Muscleworks because the environment will inspire him


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Yeah my new gyms a social club where people spend more time chatting than training.

Last gym had 3 helpful guys that i used to see in beef, new gym it seems more important that your gym kit matches your trainers.

Time for a change


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Why did you stop going to betterbodies wigz - its got a great reputation hasn't it. They're always doing training shots there in the Beef


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

just moved back to manchester used to train in next generation in bristol, think the owner of bettabodies is probally connected to the beef he's connected to quite a lot of things, so when i got back up here joined the local club which has good facilties etc but zero atmoshere, we joined so me and my partner could go together but we never see each other in there anyway so im probally going to change to bettabodies next month,


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a bash at photos today

Sh*t - that didn't work.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I find it interesting how doing something slightly differently in your workout can have a big effect. Using a proper calf machine yesterday has left my calves feeling like someone injected concrete into them overnight. Normally, I'd either use a block and a couple of dumbbells or improvise on the leg press machine.

I've booked a session with a friend this afternoon to look at this recurring self doubt problem. Whilst I understand that self doubt is normal and I accept I may have been having pct blues, I want to try and crack this because it gets really bad at times. So,she's going to put me into an altered state and we'll look at what its about and more importantly, what to do about it. As long as it doesn't sound too mumbo jumbo, I'll post the outcome later


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> I've booked a session with a friend this afternoon to look at this recurring self doubt problem. Whilst I understand that self doubt is normal and I accept I may have been having pct blues, I want to try and crack this because it gets really bad at times. So,she's going to put me into an altered state and we'll look at what its about and more importantly, what to do about it. As long as it doesn't sound too mumbo jumbo, I'll post the outcome later


cool, let us know how it goes.

by altered state, do you mean hypnosis?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got back from my altered state sessions - it was fantastic. I'm a bit nervous going into the exact details on an open forum but if anyone is interested in how this stuff can help, I'm happy to answer any pms.

The basic procedure was:

Step One: Using a countdown from 10 to 1, I was put into an altered state (It is like hypnosis but basically you cut off your consious mind)

Step Two: You ask your gut to send you a picture of the problem and slowly you take in all the relevant detail in the picture

Step Three: You briefly come out of the state to make sense of the picture you've just seen

Step For: The most important bit. You go back into the picture to get clarification on what you need to do to remove the block.

The whole thing took about 20 minutes and was painless, although it was quite tough emotionally realising what the block was about in the first place.

I'm not saying the block has now been removed for good but at least I've got something to work with if it resurfaces.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Did a back workout this morning and tried Lee's suggestion (25.8.06). This is how the barbell rows went:

*Started with the weight I would normally end on and managed 9 reps (usually get 6/7 out)

*15 sec rest

*8 reps with same weight

*15 sec rest

*5 reps with same weight

*15 sec rest

*Encouraged so far, I put a further 10kg on the bar and got 5 reps out

*2 min rest (had coughing fit)

*6 reps with additional weight

*15 sec rest

*3 reps

Finished, shattered but felt good

Lee - is that what you meant? Did I miss anything out?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

thats pretty much the idea mate... altho id not reccomend starting with a heavy weight.. id always pyramid up from a low weight for 2-3 sets...

then hit the last set from what your heaviest weight is (at the minute id guess its with the additional 10k youve added)...

your last set with 6/3 reps seems about right... doing this with barbell rows totally takes the wind out of you!!  but i always find it works really well... because barbell rows are one of those movements where adding just 2kg of weight on can totally mess up your form and leave the exercise as useless.. doing this forces the muscles to work harder without adding extra weight to the bar!

you should only do it once or twice every 3-5 weeks tho as it really does put alot of strain on the muscle!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Got my bench press up to three figures today. Now, that may seem small fry to some but its been a big sticking point for me for ages.

On the drive to the gym,I kept telling myself today was going to be the day and I'd get one of the lads who work there to spot me. Well, the only person on duty was a tiny female pilates teacher and no other soul in the weights room (Mr Persil came in after a while but there is no way I'd ever ask him after our run in the other week)

Anyway, did it without a spotter and got 3 reps at 105kg. I wasn't bothered that it was only three because I knew I'd broken through something.

Tried the various suggestions I got about the incline and for the third set, I felt it like never before (no idea what angle I set it at).

So, all in all, a very good session


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Went to shiny, poncy gym again this morning (God, I wish my one opened early on Saturday). Only had 40 minutes before work but managed a good triceps workout. Also, had another bash at the calf machine.It was Thursday before I could walk without feeling the effect of last Saturday's session, so I'm interested how long it will last this week.

Been using pro-mass for the last week and don't feel too bloated on it but I have been constipated for the last three days.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Did a back workout this morning and tried to bear in mind the comments about width on the photo thread. So, I did:

4 sets of barbell rows

4 sets of chins

4 sets of t-bar rows

4 sets of lat pulldowns

With chins, I used a wider grip than normal and struggled to get as many reps out. Went to failure each set but the most I repped out was 8 on the second set.

Haven't done t-bar rows for ages- since I had the back problem back in the spring. So, did a relatively light weight and concentrated on form and squeezing. It felt like it worked and I didn't feel any pain

Only one more day to go of these 6.30 a.m. training sessions and back to 9am starts on Wednesday. I haven't had a problem getting psyched up for the workout but I have felt shagged out by mid afternoon.It's funny how much a half hour snooze in the afternoon can help


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Long post alert chaps but its been a heck of a morning.

Met with my coach for a brutal session, both verbally and physically. I arrived and he gave me a pair of posing trunks and said we'll do a full body appraisal. I ended up with a list of things as long as my arm:

1) Upper Chest - too flat

2) Upper back - width

3) Lower back - thickness

4) Triceps - more definition

5) Quads- outer quads need serious work

6) Hams - everything about them!!!!

7) Rear Delts - lagging behind front and side

8) Lower abs - non-existent

The appraisal of my hams was particularly embarrassing :

Coach: Right, flex them

Me: I am

Coach: No, flex them

Me: I am

Coach: You're not. Flex the f**king things

Me: I f**king well am

Coach: Oh dear.....

So, by tomorrow he will have drawn up a new programme that will concentrate on the lagging parts.

Next up, a leg workout. He hasn't checked my form out for a couple of months and all my lifts have gone up in that time considerably. First up, he forced me to squat lower than ever (I wouldn't say we went low but I left skid marks on the carpet). By the third set,my legs wouldnt stop shaking. Then leg press and extensions.

Finally, I did some leg curls and remembering my horrendous showing of my hams earlier,he said "drop your bottoms". So, with my big fat pink arse sticking in the air I did four sets of curls. The good news was that he could spot some ham development whilst I was doing them.

Tomorrow we meet again for my bf check (sh**ting myself as I haven't had it checked since my holiday), water and blood tests and he's going to spot me through a chest workout.

So, even though I feel battered (physically and my ego), I actually feel inspired by the session. God knows whats going to happen over the next six months but as long as I can give my best, committed shot to it, whatever the outcome will be a good result for me


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Question: How do you know that your test-prop isn't fake?

Answer: When you've given some dick a load of verbal for hogging the pec deck and come very close to decking him

Perhaps its me but I go bonkers when some normal gym etiquette isn't observed and I'm left with a restricted workout.

As well as dick on the pec deck, the two Waitrose women had their towels draped over the incline benches even though were off doing tricep work elsewhere.

However, every cloud has a silver lining. There was only one bench left and a lad asked me if I wanted to cut in with him doing some presses and we could spot each other. We're both pretty competitive and I think we pushed each other to new pbs. So, no incline or flye work but 10 sets of increasingly awesome (for me that is) bench presses.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Balls!

Last night I was mucking around in the garden with my son, pretending I was going to throw him into the paddling pool. I'm not sure what happened next but a frog appeared from the bushes, son got startled and pushed me out of the way, I tripped and landed in the pool with all my weight landing on my right arm. He finds it very hard to read signals so thought this was very funny and proceeded to dive in after me, landing his full 16stone on the same arm.

I know that I haven't broken it but the pain was excruciating. I spent the rest of the night with an ice pack on it but whenever I rolled over in the night, I woke up in agony. The pain has eased this morning but I cant carry anything with that arm (even had to get my wife to carry my bowl of oats from the kitchen).

So, todays arm workout is out of the window.Probably have to take the weekend off and just do some cardio


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had to change my workout time today (urgent stuff at work) so did and early afternoon one - quads and biceps. The new kit at the gym is fully set up now so did:

4 x leg extensions

6 x squats

4 x horozontal leg press

4 x cable curls

4 x preacher curls

Once again the big differential in what I lift struck me. The max squat I managed was 140kg for 6 reps but I managed to get 6 reps at 200kg on the leg press. Don't fully understand why this is

The prop is really kicking in now - I feel like I could uproot trees with my bare hands!! I caught sight of myself walking from one station to another and I looked like a man on a mission ("Out of my way punk, I've got serious business to attend to")

First time working arms today since the accident the other day and it felt ok. Ego stopped me going much lighter than usual but didn't feel any abnormal pain.

Wife came back from Sainsburys with two boxes of Mr Kipling lemon slices ("They were buy one get one free. You used to like these"). I checked out the receipt and actually I don't cost a lot to feed. There was the usual truckload of chicken breasts and steaks but the rest (oats, bags of veggies and ricecakes) was all relatively cheap. I sometimes feel a little guilty that I'm eating the family out of house and home but my proportion of the bill was quite low.

Had a clothes clear out last night and one thing I will never get rid of is my two tone tonic suit from 1979 (I used to be a mod). Although, I'll never fit into the jacket again, my waist is nearly back to the size it was then


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Some comments, if I may:

1) I think you're short changing yourself by doing leg extensions prior to squats - squat and leg press (in that order) are the two most important exercises for quad development.

2) I've found that moving hamstrings into the day when you do deadlifts will have a significant positive effect on development - I noticed you commenting that your hams were lagging a bit.

3) If I was you, i'd substitute cable curls for fairly wide grip barbell curls - you may find it has a positive effect on your forearms.

As always, good log, keep it up!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks raz.

I've heard so many different opinions as to when to do leg extensions that I get a bit confused. I did them first today because someone else was at the squat rack. I have moved hams to a different day,so I can focus on them - wanna see how it goes this week. I'll have a go with a wider grip curl next arms session.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

My opinion is as follows:-

Leg extension primarily hits the "rectus femoris".










Pre-exhausting this bodypart makes no sense to me; you are simply reducing your work capacity for exercises like squat and leg press which utilize the vast majority of your legs. I would personally throw this in towards the end as a finisher, and try to be ultra-strict on technique - you may make some improvements to this part of the quad that is often neglected (and very important when you're 5% bf!). I think alternating squat/leg press as your first exercise is the way to go; i'd also recommend front squats, I find them awesome for the quads.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice one raz. Funnily enough, my coach was talking about putting in front squats as well. To be honest, I'm a bit of a girl with them and find it hard to keep balance. Perhaps, I'll try them out again with much lower weight until I get my head round getting the form right


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Trying very hard to structure a new programme so that my weak bodyparts we identified last week are targetted. Coach reckons we can do minimal work for biceps, delts and calves but blitz the rest. So, today's workout was back:

4 sets of barbell rows - bringing the bar slightly higher than normal to work on width. Felt awkward at first but got good pump.

4 sets of lat pulldowns - heavier weight with coach assisting when it got tough

4 sets of t bar rows - still trying to get the form back so relatively light

4 sets of chins to failure. This was weird. I normally start a back workout with chins and never get beyond 10 reps. Feeling pretty f**ked already, I manage to get 12 reps out first set. Figure that one!

4 sets of dumbbell shrugs. Did pyramids and got full pump

Wanted to continue but coach said I'd done enough. With this cycle, I feel like I could train all day so need to watch myself.

The plan is also not to do the same workout twice in succession; so the next back workout will be very different.

Feel chuffed that my coach is giving me so much time. I know he sees me as a big challenge but I'm managing at the moment to stick to that principle of only concerning myself with getting myself into the best possible condition that I can - am managing to block all the other thoughts and worries out.

Managed to get rid of the Mr Kipling lemon slices to the school tuck shop (Jamie Oliver will be down on me like a ton of bricks!)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Gonna be splitting leg workouts over the next four weeks, so yesterday was quad time again. Same thing as the last time - blew out at 145kg on squats but managed to get 8 reps out at 210 on the leg press. Took raz's advice and left leg extensions to end of workout and got an evil burn whilst doing them.

This morning my legs buckled when i got off the bog, so confirmation that something is happening with my leg workouts. (Note to self - tell psychiatrist how much you love that f**king leg pain)

Awkward moment with the young lad I spotted last week. He got chatting and it was clear he wants a training partner. I'd love a regular training partner but I want someone ahead of me who would really push and inspire me - with this lad, I think it would be the other way round. I copped out slightly by saying that I was happy to spot him any time he wanted (and vice-versa) and we can chat reguarly about our training. He seemed satisfied with that but I felt a bit of a c**t

My son is obsessed with matching people up with their celebrity lookalike. For years I've been Grant Mitchell. Last night he said "Dad looks a bit like Fred Elliott" - ego round my ankles!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> Gonna be splitting leg workouts over the next four weeks, so yesterday was quad time again. Same thing as the last time - blew out at 145kg on squats but managed to get 8 reps out at 210 on the leg press. Took raz's advice and left leg extensions to end of workout and got an evil burn whilst doing them.
> 
> This morning my legs buckled when i got off the bog, so confirmation that something is happening with my leg workouts. (Note to self - tell psychiatrist how much you love that f**king leg pain)
> 
> ...












Its sometimes irritating in the gym when 'beginners' constantly ask questions or want to train together, but I think its a good thing really and often they respect your choice in getting bigger people to spot you on heavy weights and things like that.

I agree training partners should be pushing you as much or more than you pushing them, I got a couple of good 2 new training partners who go nuts in the gym and its awesome.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Nick, I say Nick.

I've been having second thoughts about the lad yesterday and you've pricked my conscience, I say you've pricked my conscience. He's very keen and very positive which will be useful for me when I'm in one of my "I'll never crack this" moods. Also, he trains intensely, so what the heck - I've got me a training buddy


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

In line with my new approach of targetting my weaker bodyparts, today was chest and after doing 4 sets of flats (can't bring myself to drop them whilst I seem to be breaking pbs each workout), the rest of the workout concnetrated on incline presses and incline flyes (6 sets of each). Nice pump but noticed after showering that the upper left is significantly fuller than the upper right.

Don't know if I've got some bug but finding it hard to eat much the last couple of days. After forcing something down, feel pretty sick for an hour or so later.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Feel absolutely terrible today. This "test flu" has knocked me for six and left me drained of energy. The latest prop shot has left me with a bad site pain that feels like I've been kicked in the arse and leg by a racehorse and woke up three times in the night sweating buckets.

Went to the gym this morning,more out of habit than anything else but had no strength, energy or enthusiasm. Was meant to train back and did about 25 minutes and called it a day. Coach had suggested we took some progress pics today but I blew him out.

Two nagging questions running through my head all day: "what the f**k am I doing to my body" and "what the f**k is this all for" and at the moment I can't come up with any answers to either.

Sorry this sounds so negative but I vowed that I would include the s**t in my journal as well as the good stuff


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Chin up buddy, what the f**k are you doing to your body? Making it monstrous. What the f**k is it all for? To prove to yourself and others that you have the dedication and perserverence that less than 1% of the population have.

Nick


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Squatty said:


> Two nagging questions running through my head all day: "what the f**k am I doing to my body" and "what the f**k is this all for" and at the moment I can't come up with any answers to either.


its called bodybuilding squatty... stop your moaning.. eat your chicken and dig deep... youll come out the other side bigger and better and knowing more about beating adversity mate!!

ive had a sh*t few days... so the headphones are on tonight... ill be welcommed to the jungle and well well well my michelle nobody had better try and interrupt my session!!! :evil:

dig deep bud!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys - a few days ago I would have been saying and thinking exactly the same thing. At the moment I can't get my head round that I feel so bad because of what I've put into my body in order to get monstrous. And if this is adversity - its self inflicted adversity.

Sorry guys, I know you're looking out for me and I don't mean to be such a c**t. But this feels bigger than my usual "you're not good enough" bollocks - I suppose I'm questioning what I'm actually doing this for.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

why are you doing this mate?

i always find music helps with motivation... a few years back i had a very hard decision to make at work... which meant me putting my job on the line to stick up for a colleague who was being treated unfairly... i knew i wanted to do it but found it really hard to actually take the first steps and get fully into it.... then was flicking over channels on the radio and a song came on with the words... "i decided long ago that id never walk in anyones shadow"... dont know what the song was... but it brought back memories of why i decide to be the person i am... and it made my mind up for me!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> why are you doing this mate?
> 
> i always find music helps with motivation... a few years back i had a very hard decision to make at work... which meant me putting my job on the line to stick up for a colleague who was being treated unfairly... i knew i wanted to do it but found it really hard to actually take the first steps and get fully into it.... then was flicking over channels on the radio and a song came on with the words... "i decided long ago that id never walk in anyones shadow"... dont know what the song was... but it brought back memories of why i decide to be the person i am... and it made my mind up for me!


Lee, you b*stard - you've made my eyes fill up. So if music is the key I'd better go and put my Steps cd on.

Seriously though - thanks mate


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Squatty said:


> Lee, you b*stard - you've made my eyes fill up.


wouldnt be the first time ive made your eyes water sweetie!! :shock: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Do you think the universe is trying to tell me something.

I got off the bus this morning on the way to the gym. The bus was packed with schoolkids all blocking the exit door. After kicking a few of them out of the way, I squeezed through a small gap and ending up jumping off the bus, landing one foot on the pavement and one in the road. I stumbled and fell headlong into one of those small advertisment boards. I'm laying face down on top of this board and the advertisment read:

"Stock Take Your Life Today.

Don't forget what is important in your life"

God knows what was being advertised but I've spent the whole day stock taking, including taking stock of my bodybuilding. And what is important to me is going to the gym, setting and beating the challenges I set myself and having the dedication and balls to stick at something.

Now whether that includes the drugs, competing etc I still need to take stock of but I feel a lot clearer than I have the last few days.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> Squatty said:
> 
> 
> > Lee, you b*stard - you've made my eyes fill up.
> ...


Lee - don't think I'm running away from that side of my sexuality but I think you're confusing me with someone else. Didn't you once have an encounter with Mr Bean? I suppose if you were blindfolded at the time and felt something wet on your face, you could have assumed you made his eyes water.

Sorry mate, it wasn't me

Mind, if you're going to Nottingham for the finals I shall be in room 101 in the Crown Plaza Motel (200 yards from the abbatoir)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

along with billy, 65 from humberside by any chance??? lol


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I only know George, 65 from Humberside.

Perhaps Billy, 65 from Humberside was the punter who's eyes you made water.

Good grief man;Mr Bean, an old aged pensioner called Billy. Is there no end to your exploits


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

baaaaaaa


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Feel like I'm over the "flu" and arseache and I've been like a man possessed in the gym the last two days.

Still trying to focus on bringing up the lagging parts, so yesterday did chest and started with 6 sets of inclines (dumbbells) and finished with 5 sets of incline flyes.Incredible pump and after two weeks of this I think I can notice something happening.

Did back today and focusing on upper back width so did 5 sets of barbell rows, bringing the bar up higer and 5 sets of lat pulldowns, bringing the bar lower.

Got a shock this morning when I said to my new training partner that it would be legs on Monday to hear that he's never trained legs before! Boy, am I gonna make him sweat

Evening cardio out of the window at the moment as my sister-in-law is in hospital, so my wife is visiting each evening and I'm on my own with my lad. I was all set to run home from work today (3 miles uphill) but it was bucketing down and I wimped out.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Training partner has bottled out of Mondays leg workout. Phoned me yesterday with a lame excuse about his car mot. I phoned him later and he admitted he's finding it hard keeping up with the intensity of the workouts (I'm nearly 20 years older than him!!)

So as I'd changed my schedule around I changed it back and did legs at home yesterday. Haven't got the equpiment at home to do a full workout so the workout consisted of 20 ballbreaking sets of squats. Have to go lighter as I'm lifting the weight up from the floor instead of down from a squat rack but increased the reps and number of sets.Paying for it this morning though.

Although I feel a million times better than the start of the week,my full appetite still hasn't come back. Ran out of pro-mass yesterday which was a pain because I've been drinking loads of that to compensate. Know that I should have upped the cals bigtime whilst on this cycle but at the moment getting in between 3500 and 4000.

Can't make up my mind what to do about my unease about the gear. If I make this my last cycle, I think I f**k up the prospect of being in good enough shape to compete next year. And of course I've blown the chance to compete as a natty. Going to take the pressure off and see how I feel at the end of the cycle in five weeks time.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

A bit disappointing today. Go to the gym very early and decided to check weight and bf. Weight down 2.5lbs and bf up 2 in a week. That's obviously the consequence of struggling with food last week and then two days of eating tons - my normal clean good diet but loads of s**t as well. Reading Lee's advice on another thread, I'm gonna stop doing weight and bf checks now to the end of cycle and just rely on my eyes.

Rather than bring me down, I went down to the gym all fired up for chest and the bloody waitrose pair had their towels draped over the 2 incline benches, chatting about X Factor. I asked them how long they'd be and was told 2 more sets. Well, I managed to do 5 sets of flat bench and 5 sets on the pec deck before they finished their two sets. I wasn't intending to do that many but I had nothing else to do. Needless to say, when I got to do inclines (which are my number one priority) I was pretty spent from the first 10 sets - didn't affect the weight but I was down on reps.

I'm trying not to feel elitist because they pay their subscription the same as me but I'm hacked off with my workouts being thrown out.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

squatty... they have as much right as you to be there....

but you also have as much right as them to train properly... next time ask if you can use the machines in-between their sets...

i know alot of people who, in order to push themselves fully adopt a "charm skool" approach in the gym... basically 5 different ways to tell people to fcuk of and let you get on with your training!

i try my best to be pleasant to people.... but have found in past im constantly interrupted whilst training... so i probably spend first 20 mins in gym doing some very light warm up sets just waiting for people to talk to me and say hello etc....


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

keep it up mate i felt exactly the same for a period last cycle and now all exited about going again next week.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Blow me down - the same thing happened this morning. I arrived to train back and there was one towel draped over the lat pulldown and another towel and tupperware box of fruit plonked in fornt of the cable row.Nobody to be seen. I thought it might appear rude to just move the towels, so I went into the small ante-room and did some barbell rows and chins. Halfway through there was one heck of a commotion and I heard one of the women shout "I suppose you think we're only here to be the eye candy".I peeped round the corner and it looked like a guy had done what I was planning to do and ask to cut in between their sets. God knows what happened next, but a huge row broke out and the manager had to intervene.

The good news was whilst they were arguing the toss, I slipped in and did my four sets on the lat pulldown and cable rows and I don't think anyone noticed I was there.

No glute pain so far this week. I'd come to dread Tuesdays and walking about like a crippled giraffe


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Lee - what are the five different ways of telling someone to f**k off. Is saying "f**k off" one of the five?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Because of a team meeting at work, I only had a 30 minute workout yesterday, so tried to make up for it today and did arms and delts in the same workout. Pleased with how my triceps are coming up but frustrated that the weights I lift during delts never seem to increase.

Odd thing happened later that both heartened me but left me feeling strangley guilty. I was in the cafe having my post workout meal when a bloke I had as a client 3 years ago came and sat down. We got chatting and he asked me about my training and diet. As he got up to leave, he reminded me that he was a butcher and said "You saved me from going mad, I wanna do something in return" and offered me 50% discount on all chicken and steak from his shop. I was left with a lump in my throat and slightly uneasy about taking him up on his offer. The more I've thought about it, I know he'd be very upset if I didn't accept, so that's what I'll do. A good man.

Three attempts at making broccoli soup and each one has tasted like elephant piss


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

and probally looks like a babys first sh#t


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

wigz said:


> and probally looks like a babys first sh#t


Spot on mate.

I showed it to my sister and she said "I think you need to phone for an exorcist"


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

we have a bowl of broccli and spinich soup in the fridge and my bird's offended cause i won't eat any. I said no thanks im not hungry....... YOUR ALWAYS F#CKING HUNGRY......! was frustrated birds reply


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

broccli and spinich soup, puts lead in ur pencil wigz.

YOUR ALWAYS F#CKING HUNGRY" LOL


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Given myself the weekend of from training - the first 2 day break since the beginning of August.

Made a few decisions. Firstly, now that the depression and pain of last week has lifted, going to crack on with the competition. Whilst it is useful to have the big overall goal in mind, I want to be more a "week by week" person and review things more realistically. That follows on to the idea of targetting my weaker bodyparts. Following the advice I've got on here, I'm not going to change much at all execpt to blitz them with high intensity techniques.

Also know that I'm not going to change the thing at the gym with the Waitrose women, so will change my workouts round to accomodate. They don't go there on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so I will do chest and back on those days when hopefully I wont have to hang around.

Lastly (and the most dreaded) is I've made a dental appointment.I swallowed a crown on holiday and this morning noticed another one is loose. It's not the pain of treatment that bothers me; it's the lecture I anticipate from the dentist about my teeth (all in my head because he's such a nice bloke)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

perhaps you could find a gym more suitable to your needs :idea: :wink:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> perhaps you could find a gym more suitable to your needs :idea: :wink:


My needs are quite modest. A decent selection of weights, atmosphere geared to good workout, like minded trainers to spot and motivate and the chance to use the equipment without an hour wait for it.

Hey Cal - I know just the place. Can I come and train at yours?

My wife reckons I'm being a pr*ck over the Waitrose women, so I'm trying to get off that one. If you hear me moaning about them again in the next few weeks, shoot me


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had what was probably one of the most productive hours ever in the gym this morning and barely touched a weight.

Coach was back from his hols and had his mate with him. This is the lad who used to work at the gym and really encouraged me to step up a level last year.

Anyways, we went over my programme, still with targetting my naff parts in mind, and they walked me through a whole series of exercises where the most subtlest of change can hit a different area of the muscle. Now, this may be old hat to most of you but to me, it was revolutionary. Slight change to angle my feet are pointing, slight change to the grip on the bar - lots of stuff like that.

Coach was impressed with how I've worked my upper chest the last two weeks but still gonna concentrate mainly on incline work.

Came away absolutely buzzing (as you can tell, I still am)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

have a look for milos sarcevs new training DVD "secrets of the pros" i ordered it from the US.. worked out at £20 for 3 DVDs... its basically instructional and goes through lots of exercises and how grip/hand and feet position changes the stress on each muscle... an absolute bargain i thought.. also has 2 hours on nutrition!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squatty it would do my head in having to wait to do an exercise-

do not how you tolerate it- :evil:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> squatty it would do my head in having to wait to do an exercise-
> 
> do not how you tolerate it- :evil:


It does do my head in - that's why I keep whinging about it in my journal. But today, everything is cool and my heart is full of love and charitable thoughts  Tomorrow, could be a completely different kettle of fish.

Gonna share something that just happened. I know its got all the hallmarks of a shaggy dog story but it is true...... my bath has been broken for the last week and we're still waiting for the new one to be installed.Okay for me because I can have a shower in the gym but for my 16 year old son, slap in the middle of puberty, its been a nightmare.I've been having to do a hot tub for him every night (i.e. the paddling pool). Anyway, tonight I was supervising his wash and the woman next door came out for a ***.A few seconds later, I heard her scream and call out to her partner - "My hair's on fire". Calmly, I stood on a garden chair and tipped a bucket of water over her head. She looked stunned - but relieved.Her partner came bombing out and he obviously hadn't heard what she'd called out and started having a go at me for drenching his girlfriend. My son, trying to stick up for me, called back - "Dad and E*** were playing firemen". For a nanu-second that only fueled his fire even more before E told him the full story.Now, I'm a hero and have been invited round for tea tomorrow


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Been adding a few new things to my workouts all week, all with good results.

Yesterday, coach got me doing 45 minutes cardio, switching from treadmill to bike throughout the workout.I haven't got my head round the subject of heart rates during cardio, so it didn't make too much sense but coach reckoned it was fine.

Today, did quads and triceps. After 6 sets of squats and 4 sets of leg presses, we did 4 sets of, well I don't know what they were called. I had a 20kg weight strapped to a belt and clutched another 20kg weight to my chest and did 4 sets of 30 reps,climbing up and down a platform (probably about 18 inches high). By the end it felt like my legs didn't belong to me. I'm sadistically waiting for that moment when I try to get out of bed in the morning.

I noticed last night for the first time really that my quads are much more defined. Until recently, they were solid but one big mass - now I can see why they're called quads


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good to see that your seeing quad seperation now.

That things about sadistically waiting for the pain, I live for it/love it !! Its the best thing about waking up in the morning (apart from when you wake up for work and realise its a saturday and don't have to go in.. that feeling is better)

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I wore my brand new, award winning Bodyworks t-shirt (thanks again Shane) to my workout this morning. Two people asked me where I got it from, so I was able to bask in the glory of retelling my Olympia sweepstake win story.

Today was chest, and although I promised not to mention the you know who women again, they really f**ked the workout up. For three weeks, I'm concentrating on inclines only, so after doing umpteen sets of barbell presses, I then had to wait nearly 20 minutes before I could press on with dumbbells and flyes. Would you believe, I actually found myself tidying the gym up to kill some time. Still it was worth the wait - got an incredible pump which could be seen even through the XXXXXXXL t-shirt (in my dreams!)

As expected,needed to hire a zimmer frame to get about after yesterday's leg workout.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Something is definately happening to my back. Did a heavy workout this morning and my back was on fire. It doesn't feel like a pump but it certainly feels like its been working. Does a back pump feel different from other bodyparts? Still rotating the exercises so today did:

4 sets of t bar rows

5 sets of chins

4 sets of barbell rows

4 sets of lat pulldowns

We're in deep mourning tonight at Squatty Manor over the passing of Fred Elliot (my double). I thought his last scene was brilliant and can't understand why the producers chose to kill him off.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> We're in deep mourning tonight at Squatty Manor over the passing of Fred Elliot (my double). I thought his last scene was brilliant and can't understand why the producers chose to kill him off.


i`m sorry to hear that mate-

i said i`m sorry t`hear that! :lol:

poor old fred-

he should have banged audrey and at least died on the job :twisted:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Didn't get to the gym this morning as I had an early client but not the end of the world, as I'm very sore from yesterday's arms & hams session. Been doing some very strict and heavy preacher curls and biceps feeling very solid.

Been feeling restless workwise and fancy doing something different and got lots of tiny ideas floating around but nothing settling. A colleague has been talking about setting up our own private practice, which has got great appeal but the rental costs round here are ridiculously high - don't want to be out of pocket

By the way .... fanfare, trumpets etc. Noticed that this is my 500th post. Only joined the forum in June, so time has flown by


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

VIP?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

wigz said:


> VIP?


What happens? Is it automatic or does it have to go before the committee. I did try to sneak in earlier, but it said something about no more members accepted!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

lol... i wouldve thought u'd be in the VIP section already ! 

go private, more money in it no doubt...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

The new quads workout is absolutely awesome. Coming downstairs after shower, I had to clutch the bannisters as my legs were like jelly. Coach stayed for the whole session and didn't let up for a second. 6 sets of squats, adding 10kg to the bar each set. Bang, upstairs to the leg press and did 5 sets with little rest in-between. Bang, back downstairs for 4 sets of leg extensions, trying to hold each rep for a count of 5. And then finally 4 sets of the exercise I still don't know what its called. Weight in belt and holding 25kg plate, did 40 steps first set but by the last crumbled in a heap after 22. Buzzing like mad during and after the workout. To complete the mood, coach reckons my upper chest has come a long way in the last three weeks but not to let up on the incline work.

Three weeks left on cycle and then I start my posing classes - will post some pics once I've started to master it


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent, i had a similar leg workout yesterday with squats followed by leg presses. Was screaming the gym down (much do the dismay and surprise of the new students who have just arrived fresh from school who train in the same gym  )

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Chest & triceps today and still sticking with the incline emphasis. Managed to get 10 reps out with the 40kg dumbbells but then only got 3 out with the 45s. Then I noticed they'd got some new dumbbells and all the larger ones went up in 2.5 increments, so managed to get 7 reps out with the 42.5s. I don't normally do triceps on the same day as chest and think the workout suffered for it today. Started with dips (ok), then some rope pulldowns (ok) but struggled on the close grip press and was 5kg down on normal.

My second client has cancelled tomorrow and the other one is coming at 7.30, so I have the time to go to shiny, poncy gym for a shoulder & calves pounding. I'm not normally a noisy trainer but the place is so soulless, I'm tempted to make some noise - wake the place up a bit :twisted:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Interesting session at poncy shiny gym yesterday - I had an encounter with the gym's resident w**ker. I was doing shoulders and every station I worked at, he came and stood about a foot in front of me and did his set. I spoke to him a couple of times but was met with silence. For a split second I thought he might be mute but saw him talking to someone else.

Well,I'm 6 weeks into my cycle, so I thought I had two options: give the c**t a good thrashing or use my rising rage to have a good workout. I went for option one - there was blood everywhere,people cowered behind the pec deck, I was escorted from the premises and thrown in a heap in the car park....... :wink: only joking, I went for option two (I have my reputation to uphold) and had the best shoulder workout for ages. It pissed him off big time. As I left I said to him "Into every life a little rain must fall and today mate, you got f**king drenched" (That's not my line by the way, I heard it on Parkinson once)

Delts ache like mad today - think I might have overdone it


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Made the decision today to abandon my cycle.It's been an intersting experience and I'm glad I did it but I've had too many nagging doubts the last few weeks and one harmless conversation with my son last night sealed it for me. Due to meet coach on Friday to talk over where I go from here.

Psychologically the decision didn't affect my workout at all this morning and had a storming chest and biceps workout. It may be too soon to say but I think I will be able to keep upmy dedication to the training because being in the gym is the bit I love the most and that hasn't changed whether I've trained naturally or with gear.

Guess what - one of the Waitrose women asked me if I'd spot her doing inclines. She was very chatty and kept stroking my arm. Do you think I could be in for a s**g by Christmas?

The last of the new equipment has been installed - a monster looking leg press. Roll on Thursday and I can give it a decent baptism


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just chatting with a mate and she says(i think)that there may be rule change coming up and if youre clean for 5 years you can compete as a natty 8)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> just chatting with a mate and she says(i think)that there may be rule change coming up and if youre clean for 5 years you can compete as a natty 8)


I'll be able to enter the over fifties by then


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but ive had a look at the over 50`s natties-

you`ll piss it mate! :lol:

or was that the over 60`s i saw? :lol:


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

been reading more of your log mate doing really well still waiting to see ya piccys u seem to be making sum awsome gains keep it up!! :wink:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Been feeling wobbly all day about yesterday's decision and having massive head arguments about whether I made the right decision.Today, a colleague at work who claims to be a white witch suddnely told me that my aura was "troubled by a choice I've made and that I would swing bacwards and forwards for several months before I was resolved". Well,obviously I didn't let on to what has been happening but it threw me for a while.

Still following the same training programme, so it was back and triceps today and got 12 weighted chins out (best yet). Also,have added another 15kg on to my close grip press over the last 6 weeks and my triceps look much meatier.

I suppose it's when I think about those sort of gains that I start to wobble.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how quick go you do these weighted chins(the cadence-3 secs up 3 secs down?) and with what weight?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I try to hold for 4 secs at both top and bottom but towards the end of the set, it is usually 3 (sometimes even 2). I strap a 20kg weight to the belt.

Actually, have been wondering - come the last set (when I'm pretty spent) is it better to do less reps or fit a lighter weight? Usually.by the last set I'm lucky if I get 7 reps out


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jesus!

i thought you were gonna say 1 sec up 1 sec down-

thats cool mate!

you could treat the last set as a backdown set and just rep out with body weight.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a fantastic chat with a bloke at the gym this morning. He's in his late sixties and was telling me about training at Wag Bennett's gym in the late fifties and early sixties. He had a few Arnie Stories and good tales of his own competitive days. I could have stayed there all day.However, it inspired me and had a good arms and hams workout.

Gonna go to the Stars of Tomorrow on Sunday. It's only about 10 minutes walk from where i live and will actually be the first show I've seen live.

A mate had a go at me for ending the cycle and thinks I didn't give it long enough (it's been just over a year since my first one). He knows me pretty well and wanted to have a bet that I'll be back on within the year. Still feel very confused.

Lost my rag at work this morning. I've booked next week off but was told I needed to go in on Thursday morning for a training session. Didn't have a problem with that until I found out it was called "Anger and the working classman" and the trainer running it is a middle aged woman from the Home Counties. Not sure if I'm going to go but if I do,they can have a real life case study of an angry working class man to work with :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

It's been ages since ive done a journal entry, so thought id bring it up to date.

I did finish the last cycle (prop and masteron) after all but immeadiately went into a bad depression that lasted pretty much for a whole month. I did manage to keep up the training but i feel it took its toll and i had very little energy for anything else. Changed my training routine around and went for a three/four day split and by changing i found i kept all the gains from the cycle (some strength was lost)

By mid November i was back in the swing and feeling very positive about my training and goals for next year.; The prospect of competing returned from the dead and my earlier doubts about continuing running gear subsided and started to plan a new year cycle. Stuck with the three day programme and to my surprise, managed several pbs along the way.

On the coat-tails of all this I decided once and for all to start my own business. Ive been fannying around with this for a couple of years but a couple of bits of feedback i got told me that now is the time. So,I've spent a few weeks getting everything in place but the most difficult thing has been finding appropriate premises. I'm still looking.

I've been feeling dog rough for the last few days and yesterday went to the doctors and found out that ive got shingles. I was intending to take a break from training over Christmas anyway but this has forced my hand. From what ive been told, shingles can knock you for six for as much as two to three months, so goodness knows where that leaves the training.

Right - thats everything up to date. Hope everyone has a great Christmas and will try hard in the new year to keep my journal more up to date


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we`re all here for ya bud!

merry christmas dude.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ditto to what cal said


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

stick it out squatty mate.. have a good xmas bud!!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hows this for irony

As i mentioned earlier, ive got shingles at the moment and have been on antibiotics since the day before Christmas Eve.I phoned my GP this morning and she said I may need to do "a short course of steroid treatment" after the antibiotics. It was on the tip of my tongue to say "Can i have some sust, tren and tbol please doctor"

I tried to do a short training session yesterday. I completed it but,man, it has knocked me out today.Patience isnt my strongest virtue but im gonna have to exercise it more than i am my body over the next few weeks

Happy new year everyone


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Ive been back training for two weeks now, and s**t, has it been tough. The soreness after each workout feels like i haven't trained for months rather then a few weeks. The first week was a real blow to the ego because I was lifting about half what i could do before the shingles struck.Its only been in the last couple of days that i can feel my strength returning to anything like it was. Although doctor gave me the green light to start again, I dont think she understood the intensity with which I train. Still - determined to push on and i reckon that by mid February, I might be back to full pelt.

The one good thing is that my head feels together right now - which makes a change for me lol.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Good to hear your getting back to ya old self mate!


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

nice one mark gald to hear alls on its way back to normal with your positive attatude ull be hitting pbs in no time


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a odd sort of week with my training. Outside of the gym ive felt incredibly unmotivated towards my workouts but once ive got inside the gym, ive done some solid stuff - three pbs this week (Im trying to get through several pbs before i start the next cycle).

Nearly had a nasty accident whilst doing military presses - i tripped over my shoelace. I did a nifty little shuffle and managed to get the bar back on the rack and even got a round of applause from a bloke at the next station.

Diet has been pretty sound. On Tuesday i met up with a mate to discuss the website we're starting up and had fish and chips and a pint in the pub - first drink ive had for seven months - and had the most offensive shits afterwards. But apart from that, have stuck to eating clean all week


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Motivation seems to be back. This may sound like brown nosing one of our respected members but i had a good photo taken just before i fell ill in my award winning Bodyworks t-shirt. It was when i was at my biggest ever after the last cycle. So,now i stick it next to the alarm clock for that extra kick up the arse to pack my gym bag in the morning. Hasn't failed yet.

I want to spend the next two/three months just concentrating on bulking and including nearly all compound work in my sessions. Thought id resist eliminating most of the isolation stuff but suprisingly, ive felt ok about it. Not a member of the brawn masonic lodge yet though

Work on the new site is going great and hopefully by the summer i can spend most of my time on there. It means my working hours will be much more in my control - which means my training hours will be more in my control as well. And best of all, I've always struggled getting the neccessary food down me whilst im working but now i can be working on the pc and eating my chicken breasts at the same time. A result!


----------

